# Birdin'!!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

SO FREAKIN PROUD OF REMI!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :becky:

Took him to his second hunt training this morning. Our trainer was so impressed with his whoa command that we put him on birds right away. He was attached to a long check cord which just drug behind him so that if we needed to catch him we could. But...he stayed very close to us and I'm SO proud of his recall. He turned on a dime each time he was called. More importantly....he pointed & retrieved 4 quail today!!!! WOOOOOT!!!

Now for the pictures!! 
Quail barn....Don let out about 20 Quail in addition to what had been let out earlier that morning from another training class. 









Locked in on a bird









Birdin'! I was so impressed with his natural ability & instinct. He just knew what to do! 









First bird! And a successful retrieve!









Pointin in thick cover (this is why orange is so popular for collars!)









Given a whoa command from about 20 yards back 









LOVE LOVE LOVE this picture!!









Found another one











Continued below...


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

A cute Remi Butt!









This would be a perfect stack picture if he was turned the other way


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great pictures, it's great that Remi's catching on so well.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Those are great pictures! Wow! I love the one of him pointing! Way to go Remi!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, wasn't it just yesterday he was still connected to a pole? That's amazing.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Remi is such a handsome boy. I bet he'll make you guys a great hunting partner. :]


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

He is ADORABLE. I think it's so cute (and a little funny...LOL) when dogs point. My old neighbors had a spaniel (I really don't know what kind- she was medium-height and leggy, with a white coat that had copper/liver-colored spots- like freckles, not patches- all over it.) and she'd be in their yard and would see a bird in a tree and would hold perfectly still with that paw up for hilarious amounts of time. I was bored one day and put a stopwatch on it...36 minutes


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Those are great pics.I just love to see a dog do what it was bred to do.Pretty dog.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

xellil said:


> Man, wasn't it just yesterday he was still connected to a pole? That's amazing.


Our trainer was thoroughly impressed with how well he had done with his commands in warm up so he decided to let him loose on some birds. We still have a lot of work left to do before he's ready for an actual hunt but its a great start!!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Not to shabby! WAY TO GO REMI!  That is pretty cool.. looks like a lotta fun too!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

WOW Remi is a natural, and he looks SO good doing it!

On another note, I think I want to grill some quail now.


----------

